# Cold smoke - build your own sawdust burner



## coyote-1 (Feb 1, 2010)

A UK company sells a wire mesh maze for $40, and then it has to be shipped here.

I've been searching for a way to build my own. Turns out plain stainless mesh ain't easy to find! And the mesh drawer dividers sold at BedBath&Beyond have an epoxy coating, so they are also useless.

Finally found something, a three-level mesh office inbox at Ikea for seven bucks. They have it in colors, but they also have plain stainless. So I'm gonna use one rack as the base, and use the other two to build the 'maze' for the sawdust. Then I'll burn it in just to make sure there's no toxic coating, and then try a slab of salmon using the Weber kettle.

I'll post pics as it goes.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 1, 2010)

Yea I would love to see those pictures for sure.


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 1, 2010)

Sounds good, I'll start saving oak sawdust!


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 1, 2010)

I have been looking for a good cold smoke generator. I have also seen the one you are talking about with the sawdust and the little wire running thur it. So I would like to see the one you have created too.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah Keep us posted. I too was trying to figure out how to make my own but gave up. I figured I couldnt build one for as cheap as they were selling it for. If you get this to work I would rather give my money to an American!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





L8er SOB


----------



## coyote-1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Firast update: Turns out these racks have a coating. 

BUMMER.

But sometime in the next week or two I'll set up a fire in my outdoor chiminea, and see if it burns off. If not, then back to square one.


----------



## meat hunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Coyote, I too have been looking for these screens for a cold smoke burner. I just did a search yesterday on ebay for stainless mesh. If interested, you may want to go and check that out. A few hits came up for some small sections of stainless mesh is various sizes from really small to 1/8th. Just a heads for ya if your interested
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 3, 2010)

Add me to the list who would buy one from here
Thanks


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 7, 2010)

Will or "Aluminum Mesh" or "Brass Mesh" work?

TJ


----------



## alelover (Dec 3, 2010)

I wouldn't use brass. A lot of brass has lead in it.


----------



## pokey (Dec 3, 2010)

At work we have a TLA (three letter acronym) for threads like this. We call them OBE, for "Overcome By Events".

We have TLAs for everything.

I think this problem has been solved. Todd has solved it for us.


----------

